# It's no big deal, just a quick salmon smoke...yet so much happiness



## Danabw (Aug 22, 2020)

I did a quick salmon smoke last night, a little fish, a few apple wood chips (on really short smokes I'm still using chips w/my MES30). Brought it in and wife and son are very happy. Gave some to my neighbor (professional chef) and he's very happy. So I'm very happy too, and I wanted to thank this forum and members for making us all very happy.

And that's why I became a premier member yesterday, because $15 for a full year of happiness is a freaking amazing deal.  :D


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 22, 2020)

Sounds awesome. We like pics!


----------



## Danabw (Aug 22, 2020)

I like pics too, but the smoke finished really late (10:30 I think?) due to some unexpected logistics yesterday, so they fish went into vaccuum packs (or to my neighbor's stomach) w/out any pics. They actually weren't the prettiest salmon smoke I've done, but everyone so far says they like it the best.

I didn't really change anything in the brine (simple 2:1 brown sugar/kosher salt) for about 7 or 8 hours, then dried, about 2 1/2 hours uncovered in the fridge, then smoked w/the apple wood chips.

I should probably also give some credit to the salmon itself.  :D


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 22, 2020)

Great post!!
Gary


----------



## Danabw (Aug 22, 2020)

Thanks, Gary, your comment means a lot to me. :)


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 23, 2020)

Would loved to have seen a photo of that salmon!
That is one of our favorite meals, and yours must have been real good!
Al


----------



## Danabw (Aug 23, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Would loved to have seen a photo of that salmon!
> That is one of our favorite meals, and yours must have been real good!
> Al


Thanks. Al. It's been very good, but nearly not as good looking as some other salmon smokes I've done. 

Another reminder that beauty on the inside is what matters.


----------

